# New Smartphone, Hopefully Better Photos



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. Charlie, isn't this an exciting shot? My toe, a Warre, the laundry. This is at the smallest resolution. I got an app that scans a business card and enters the info into the contact.


----------



## Davers (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a Samsung s5 odfrank and would like to post but tried photobucket and it never seemed to work. Pictures too large. I'm probably photo challenged. Any suggestions?


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

nice toe but it looks like it has high mileage :lpf:


----------

